# Why Was Wordsmith Dumped??



## millie (Jul 28, 2011)

Why did TiVo dump Wordsmith? I'm SO disgusted with these arbitrary decisions made by management with NO regard for what the customer wants!

There was no survey! There was no opportunity to vote or weigh in! No one asked ME what I want, or how I feel as a paying customer! We've purchased all the new TiVo boxes, upgrading to keep up with the newest. We've always purchased Lifetime Service to the tune of HUNDREDS of dollars! And yet, when it comes to changing things, TiVo has NEVER asked the end user - us, as customers - what WE'D like to have!

I played Wordsmith EVERY day! I miss it! I want it back. I called Customer Service to voice my complaint. They don't care. They make excuses. They say to go onto TiVo Forum because, supposedly, they listen to what we say. Really? Okay ... then hear THIS customer! Show me you listen! Show me you care what your customers are saying! BRING BACK WORDSMITH!!!

P.S. SO sorry for posting in more than one place. I didn't read the rules! I was simply trying to get my complaint heard!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

millie said:


> They say to go onto TiVo Forum because, supposedly, they listen to what we say.


It's possible that they were referring to the "official" TiVo Forums, here:

https://forums.tivo.com


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

It wasn't just Wordsmith, it was all the TiVo-hosted HME apps, and the Flash games as well.


----------



## millie (Jul 28, 2011)

Maybe, I don't know. The guy in Customer Service just said "go to TiVo Forum and post a comment because the powers-that-be pay attention to what people say". In any case, I got the feeling he were just sending me elsewhere because he had no answer.


----------



## millie (Jul 28, 2011)

You're right, they discontinued all the apps/Flash games in addition to Wordsmith. I occasionally enjoyed some of the other games, but Wordsmith was a favorite. It wasn't just a mindless game, as some other are. It actually required some intelligence. It was a family favorite!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm guessing you were in the vast vast minority of folks who played these games. I tried them all and found them agony to negotiate and play.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

jrtroo said:


> I'm guessing you were in the vast vast minority of folks who played these games. I tried them all and found them agony to negotiate and play.


Well, their performance was heavily dependent on the latency of your Internet connection, and of course on how loaded TiVo's servers were at any given time.

I'm curious, have you tried my Reversi game? It's still HME, but on a non-TiVo.com server. I've tried to minimize bandwidth by using simple graphics, but I can't do much about the latency. (The design of HME is such that every remote key press is sent to the server individually.)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Try http://enterwebz.tv/ it has a way to add back a lot of the games that were removed.


----------



## millie (Jul 28, 2011)

jrtroo said:


> I'm guessing you were in the vast vast minority of folks who played these games. I tried them all and found them agony to negotiate and play.


You're right in that sometimes the game ran very slow and jerky. If it was TOO bad, I just skipped it at that time. But, mostly, it ran just fine, and it was fun to play. Unlike many of the games offered, Wordsmith required a level of intelligence and spelling ability. It's basically a Scrabble-type game.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

millie said:


> Maybe, I don't know. The guy in Customer Service just said "go to TiVo Forum and post a comment because the powers-that-be pay attention to what people say". In any case, I got the feeling he were just sending me elsewhere because he had no answer.


You've posted two separate threads on the Community forum re: this issue. Have you done so at the official TiVo forum?

https://forums.tivo.com​


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> Try http://enterwebz.tv/ it has a way to add back a lot of the games that were removed.


Thanks, Dan ;]
I have just created WordSmythe on there, available now.


----------



## millie (Jul 28, 2011)

krkaufman said:


> You've posted two separate threads on the Community forum re: this issue. Have you done so at the official TiVo forum?
> 
> https://forums.tivo.com​


I tried. It was a waste of time. I could never find where to post my complaint. I kept getting directed around in circles! It's as if they don't REALLY want to hear what the customer has to say! VERY frustrating!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

millie said:


> I tried. It was a waste of time. I could never find where to post my complaint. I kept getting directed around in circles! It's as if they don't REALLY want to hear what the customer has to say! VERY frustrating!


FYI, someone has already complained re: Wordsmith, should you wish to add your voice.

It *is* a bit doggy, at times. (http://forums.tivo.com)

First thing you'd have to do, to report an issue, is create a login for the site. Otherwise, you're limited to browsing the threads.


----------



## millie (Jul 28, 2011)

krkaufman said:


> FYI, someone has already complained re: Wordsmith, should you wish to add your voice.
> 
> It *is* a bit doggy, at times. (http://forums.tivo.com)
> 
> First thing you'd have to do, to report an issue, is create a login for the site. Otherwise, you're limited to browsing the threads.


I did create a login. Still seemed to go round in circles. And the ridiculous thing is that, at one point, it directed me right back here to TiVo Community Forum.

Seems to me that if they really care what their customers have to say, they wouldn't make it such a pain to find the place to voice those complaints!

And, thank you kindly for the link! That's just where I wanted to go! I was finally able to add my two cents!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm sure TiVo knows exactly how many boxes were used to play Wordsmith and other games.


----------

